# Ella kidded this morning!



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Ella kidded this morning. A buckling and a doeling! :girl: :boy: 

They are almost identical. Coffee with white stripes and underside, and white socks. :stars: 

Ella is an Alpine, the Sire is a Nubian - he's almost completely black.

They were born out in the pasture, so no one saw it. One of my boys came across Ella licking them around 10AM -- they had been licked dry by then. Both seem to be in good health and are resting in the kidding stall with their doe.

Pictues coming...

Mike


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!! Its always nice when all goes well! :stars: Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ella kidded this morning! - VIDEO link*


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Do you have pictures of her udder? It looked HUGE!!! I'd love to see pictures of it!

Congratulations on the beautiful babies!!! Great video!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I miss my standard girls just watching her so content there with you all.

Congratulations on such a healthy delivery


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Here're some pictures:



















And here is a picture of Ella's udder.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwwww look at those big babies!!! I LOVE their markings!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha! When I clicked on that picture of Ella's udder I said "Oh dear Lord", out loud! Hubby came in to see what happened! LOL Now THAT'S an udder!

I'm going to seperate the quads from Izzy Friday night so I can get a pic of her full udder. She's feeding those kids by herself, I've tried to get them to take a bottle and no way! They are eating some hay and "helping" mom eat her grain though.

Sweet kids, I love that color pattern, I want one of those!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are adorable babies.


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Di said:


> Ha! When I clicked on that picture of Ella's udder I said "Oh dear Lord", out loud! Hubby came in to see what happened! LOL Now THAT'S an udder!


We tried milking her out this morning to give her some relief. She was having trouble laying down -- poor thing.

Winter has kidded also, I'm make another post for her tomorrow. Two doelings!



> Sweet kids, I love that color pattern, I want one of those!


Di - I'll keep that in mind and let you know if one will be 'heading out.'

Mike


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are a couple of nice looking kids! And for being only half Nubian they have pretty good Nubian ears.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They are lovely kids- so big and strong looking.


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

We finally named them:

*Hansel and Gretel *

German names, like their mother.

:thumbup:

Mike


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Ella looks great and wow what an udder!! Those babies are so sweet and the video is great, Ella is just too content!!


----------

